# Need Few Good Applications For Nokia 2700 Classic !



## Revolution (Oct 20, 2009)

I need a good video or music player and anti virus for my nokia 2700c.
Please suggest me the best free Applications/Softwares for my phone!
And please suggest few important applications for net.
I want to watch youtube video and will use twitter.
I am LF real unlimited GPRS plan though I have aircel and they provide unlimited gprs for Rs.98( don't know real or fake).
BTW all java games will run on my mobile ?
Thank you.....


----------



## desiibond (Oct 20, 2009)

*www.symbianism.com/symbian-s40/
*www.getjar.com/
mobile9.com


----------



## Revolution (Oct 21, 2009)

@desiibond
Man you really helpful.....

BTW,one question!
Do I have to install or just copy-paste those games or applications on the MicroSD card ?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

you need install those apps. copy jar files to phone and run them.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 21, 2009)

desiibond said:


> you need install those apps. copy jar files to phone and run them.



They will install on memory card or phone memory ?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

you can select the default memory location. By default they go to phone. That option should be available somewhere in phone settings.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 21, 2009)

???? isnt 2700C has S40 OS ???? So wat do u mean by installing ???


----------



## azzu (Oct 21, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> ???? isnt 2700C has S40 OS ???? So wat do u mean by installing ???


even u if u hav s40 still u hav to install the application


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 21, 2009)

Really ???? I have never installed any App on my 6233, just drag an drop, then RUN !!!


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (Nov 1, 2009)

azzu said:


> even u if u hav s40 still u hav to install the application



Well certainly not.. u don't need to install anything in s40 just drag n drop n run d app thats it.. I guess u r a Sony Ericsson user~


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2009)

my phone has S60 and I have to copy and install the apps. Else I can use PC Suite to install the app on phone.


----------



## sumitkala (Nov 1, 2009)

I have accidentally locked my MSD with a Nokia supernova 7210  ! Moreover I've flashed (formatted) my phone  memory  also  .. now i can't use fexplorer ...coz dere iz no mmcstore file  .... !! what shld i do now ???? how can i remove the pswrd ??? plzzz help me


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 1, 2009)

You dont need any antivirus for s40 phone. And for other software just copy paste jar file in memory card and run from phone


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey,
Your phone can run all java applications, but can't symbian
If i m not wrong, ur phone has s40 v5.
And you can just copy and paste (or drag-drop) the .jar file to your memory card (Just select memory card when u connect your phone to pc)
The other method is, via PC suite: This is what we call installing the software.

Both will work fine, no problem. I prefer dragging n dropping as its easy and you can paste where u want in ur memory card.

For twitter, u can use "Snaptu", the perfect application for all social-networking and it also has a lots of other stuff, do try it and its free. 
Go to snaptu.com from ur mobile phone browser and it will automatically download and install on your phone.

For antivirus, dont bother about them. You actually dont need any antivirus for your phone.

Have fun !!!


----------



## Aspire (Nov 1, 2009)

> For antivirus, dont bother about them. You actually dont need any antivirus for your phone.


Whats the harm in having one?
You could get a virus by bluetooth or USB Cable in the phone


----------



## Revolution (Nov 2, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Whats the harm in having one?
> You could get a virus by bluetooth or USB Cable in the phone



I will surf web,watch videos(if possible) and use some third party software like Fring(though free call is not supported on my phone  ).
Do I have any chance of getting infected by virus ???
Do you know any way to make free local mobile call using some third party application ?
I have Aircel GPRS.....


----------



## azzu (Nov 2, 2009)

Revolution said:


> I will surf web,watch videos(if possible) and use some third party software like Fring(though free call is not supported on my phone  ).
> Do I have any chance of getting infected by virus ???
> Do you know any way to make free local mobile call using some third party application ?
> I have Aircel GPRS.....


1)no u dont 
2)there aint any app like that 

yea recently discovered that s40 doesnt need to install apps 
man thats gr8


----------



## Revolution (Nov 2, 2009)

Yea,I have tried copy-paste work.
Application,games etc. will installed automatically when you run that for first time from your mobile after paste on your memory card.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 2, 2009)

Why I can't paste more than 1MB .jar file on my phone memory ?
Got error "too large file for this drive".....


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 2, 2009)

@Revolution, buddy the viruses cant effect the java platform phones, as it will be treated like a non-supported file, so there is no antivirus for java phones.

I dont remember any s/w through which u can make absolutely free calls...!!! *Nothing is free in this world*


----------



## CA50 (Nov 2, 2009)

hey guys
Is there any virus for S40 cell phone supporting java, coz i hav a Nokia 2700 cell phone


----------



## Revolution (Nov 2, 2009)

CA50 said:


> i hav a Nokia 2700 cell phone


Do u able to install or copy-paste .jar file that is more than 1mb size on phone or memory card ?


----------



## CA50 (Nov 2, 2009)

Revolution said:


> Do u able to install or copy-paste .jar file that is more than 1mb size on phone or memory card ?



Yep


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2009)

CA50 said:


> Yep


I can't.....
But,why ???


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2009)

*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Clipboard01.jpg


----------



## CA50 (Nov 4, 2009)

Revolution said:


> *i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Clipboard01.jpg




select data storage mode then copy the jar files to the mem card and then have fun?


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 4, 2009)

desiibond said:


> my phone has S60 and I have to copy and install the apps. Else I can use PC Suite to install the app on phone.



S60 and S40 are to wayyyyy different OS. S60 is commonly known as Symbian OS natively support files with .sis extension. These files require to be installed before usage (just like Most of the files with .Exe extension On windows platform), while S40 only supports JAVA applications (.jar/.jad) which are not needed to be installed. They are like portable softwares, open and run type. 





Aspire said:


> Whats the harm in having one?
> You could get a virus by bluetooth or USB Cable in the phone



First of all, S40 series phone dont recognize any type of executable files except .jar/jad files. So even if a virus is transmitted by any means (like bluetooth or USB cable), it wil be recognized as unknown file format. So it will not be executed, so no harm will be done. And even if there is any virus coded in java as .jar file(highly unlikely), still it will be harmless as S40 doesnt support multitasking. This means that u cant run more than one application at a time and no application can be minimized. So no piece of code can run in background (which is required for a virus to work silently). So ....no antivirus needed for JAVA phones like 2700 Classic


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2009)

CA50 said:


> select data storage mode then copy the jar files to the mem card and then have fun?



Now,what ?
Nokia did not provide any data cable with my nokia 2700 classic.....
I must need to buy Micro USB cable.
Data storage mode is not possible via bluetooth.....


----------

